# New install 13.1 wrong WM / wrong user



## Zagzigger (Dec 2, 2022)

This is probably too simple for some of you, but my excuse is I don't do fresh installs very often (less than once a year).
Recently, I installed a new version of 13.1 with no real dramas, but I must have missed something, because at the end of the boot process, I am asked to log in (?)
Anyway, if I log into my user account, I get the TWM window manager, but if I log in as root, I get Plasma5.
Never seen this before, and am mystified as to where to start to re-configure to more normal behaviour.

Many thanks and apologies for my complete newbieness on the subject.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 2, 2022)

I don't use a graphical environment on FreeBSD so not sure this will help or not:









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org
				




About 3/4s of the way down there's this bit:

_A second method for launching KDE Plasma is to type startx from the command line. For this to work, the following line is needed in ~/.xinitrc:

exec ck-launch-session startplasma-x11_

So what's in your ~/.xinitrc for your user account?


----------



## Zagzigger (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks, I will have a look later. However, I've looked in my running (endlessly updated) 13.1 and there is no /.xinitrc present. 
No doubt this'll turn out quite simply in the end. 
Thanks.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 2, 2022)

If there's no .xinitrc then create one.

That's why you are getting TWM for the user - it is the default if nothing else is specified.

If you look at /root/.xinitrc you'll probably see the line required to start Plasma5.

Copy the contents from /root/.xinitrc to a new file for the other user in that user's home directory.

(I think - this is going off what the manual says plus what you've described.)


----------



## Zagzigger (Dec 2, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> If there's no .xinitrc then create one.
> 
> That's why you are getting TWM for the user - it is the default if nothing else is specified.
> 
> ...


Yup. Worked - and now I have my workstation back.
Thanks very much. 
It's still not right though - there are too many steps and Plasma takes an age to start. 
Will look again tomorrow.
However, thanks again.


----------

